# Persimmon/Sharon Fruit



## geekgirl101 (Nov 30, 2013)

I learned it's ok to feed rabbits persimmon (aka Sharon Fruit) but in small moderation. Only one of my bunnies will enjoy a slice, the other isn't so big on eating fruit and gave it a nibble but decided he wasn't impressed with it. Been giving the one who likes it a slice every so often when I buy sharon fruits which are once a week, and so far no problems with her so it's safe to assume they are ok, but I'd recommend peeling it first as I don't know if the skin is good for them as it seems rather tough even for me to eat.


----------

